# COMPLETELY CONFUSED ?



## 22331 (Jan 2, 2007)

So after having been diagnosed with hiatal hernia via barium x-ray 4 months ago, my symptoms still remain on a daily basis. I take 40 mg. of nexium everyday and avoid all known trigger foods. Today 01/03/07 I had my first endoscope and when completed the Dr. told me that I had very mild esopahageal inflammation and a very small hiatal hernia. with the way I have been feeling I was expecting worse not that I wanted it to be worse. Anyways what I'm getting at is does anyone have any suggestions as to what other options out there I should be checking for? I have been to the E.R. twice for supposed heart attacks and both visits resulted in sending me home with anxiety issues. Im in pain, feel lumps in my throat, hoarseness, and get severe dizzy spells....(just to name a few symptoms) oz


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I've known people that ended up getting surgery to repair the hernia because the symptoms were that bad.I'm not sure the how bad the symptoms are always track with how bad tha anatomical problem is.K.


----------

